# The Room



## Guild McCommunist (Sep 5, 2010)

Just wondering if anyone else has seen The Room. It's a film by Tommy Wiseau, and it's considered one of the worst films ever made. That being said, it's a movie to watch, just to laugh at how poorly it's made. It's actually very entertaining because of that fact. Watch it with friends who can laugh at/appreciate stupidly bad films and you won't regret it.

If you're wondering what a good drinking game is for the movie, see how many times Tommy Wiseau (by the way, he writes, directs, produces, and stars in it) says "Ohai". You'll get plastered drunk before the credits.

Definitely not worth a purchase though, just pirate it and watch it for the lulz.


----------



## Issac (Sep 5, 2010)

Hehe I assume you've seen the nostalgia critic's review on it too eh? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 golden!


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Sep 5, 2010)

Issac said:
			
		

> Hehe I assume you've seen the nostalgia critic's review on it too eh?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ah yes, that's one of the best. Unfortunately it's been taken down on his main site, you have to find it elsewhere nowadays. I saw the film after seeing that review and it's even better than I thought. And by better I mean worse.


----------



## Issac (Sep 5, 2010)

Yeah, luckily it's just a google search away 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



However, I do love the spoof he makes on Tommy Wiseau "instead" of the review as well 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Edit: 

Oh, the best scene in the whole movie got to be the flower shop! (but that's just from NC's review) 
Is there anything topping that?


----------



## pitman (Sep 5, 2010)

Let get this outta the way:
O hai doggie
YOU ARE TEARING ME APART LISA
I did not hit her, I did naught
O hai Mark
You are my favorite customer
I'm fed out of this world
everyone betrayed me.

check out this game

I saw the movie a couple of weeks ago, it was fricking hilarious.


			
				Issac said:
			
		

> Oh, the best scene in the whole movie got to be the flower shop! (but that's just from NC's review)
> Is there anything topping that?



I got the results back and I definitely have cancer !


----------



## Issac (Sep 5, 2010)

Hehe, those who want's to see the flower shop scene it's at 8:20 in NC's review... just saying


----------



## geoflcl (Sep 5, 2010)




----------



## BionicC (Sep 6, 2010)

Hahaha, what a story, Mark!


----------



## Warrior522 (Sep 6, 2010)

"I did naut heet her, that's bullsheet I did naut hit her. Ohai Maak."

DEAR GOD...

Mr Walker, HOW DID YOU SURVIVE THAT TRASH? Were all your past reviews merely training for this monstrosity?


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Sep 6, 2010)

Warrior522 said:
			
		

> "I did not heet her, that's bullsheet I did not hit her. Ohai Maak."
> 
> DEAR GOD...
> 
> Mr Walker, HOW DID YOU SURVIVE THAT TRASH? Were all your past reviews merely training for this monstrosity?



In all reality, this is one of the better movies he reviewed. Not because it's good, this movie is downright awful, but it's very enjoyable because it's such a shitty movie. I sat through it from start to finish and loved laughing at it every minute. It's better than say The Carebears Movie or Garbage Pail Kids.


----------

